# Daiwa 30 SHV vs. Penn 525 mag



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

I have managed to put 4 drum on the beach with my Daiwa 30 SHV. I then decided to use my Penn 525 mag and see if I could give it a workout. The Daiwa seems to really have a lot of adjustment with the drag. When adjusting the drag on the Penn 525 mag, I would turn the star only 1". It seemed like it went from tight to really loose. There wasn't near the adjustment that my Daiwa 30 has. Am I missing something or are these Penn 525's made this way? I soon took off the 525 and replaced it with my Daiwa.
Thanks, Pelican man.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I noticed th same thing on my 525 but I was told that th drag on th penn is pretty good. Bottom line though IMO is you can't beat th drag on a daiwa.


----------



## Surfslinger (Nov 15, 2003)

The Daiwa uses lubricated felt drag disks, Penn has woven carbon HT-100 disks. 

The felt disks can compress far more, allowing a more gradual application of power, over a wider range of star wheel travel.

I like felt drags for their smoothness, and they will hold a lot of drag pressure, but IMO, Penn HT-100 sets the standard for drag performance. 

SS


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Drags*

If you want to see a really smooth drag in a surfcasting reel check out a 975CS penn international. It is about the same size as a 7500 abu but will outcast one all day long. As for your question I think the 525 drag is very smooth like the Daiwa. That is what really matters.There is nothing worse than a jerky drag, like is on the Abu's. The 525 will land any Drum you hook. I even use them for Cobia in the surf. 15 lb line 300 yds 20 lb Gamigatsu 300 yds. I read from time to time on here people that say they dump the spool with 8 and bait on a 525 . I think that is just silly. I only know 3 guys that can cast in the 150 yard range with 8 and bait. Bill Kennedy, Tres Irby, Ryan White and oh yea number four would be Rolland. I have seen more than one of these guys use a 525 for big fish.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*I guess...*

I will keep using my Daiwa. I was hoping for an answer to hopefully fix this 525 mag, from being a 1" adjustment to atleast a full turn adjustment. I have heard good things about those Penn 965's. Not ready to buy another reel; just yet. Pelican man.


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

i have to agree with you larry . i purchased a diawa shv and the
drag adjustment is nice. i also used the side plate by tommy wheeler to give it more control with the mag feature and i love it .it is a real sweet casting reel. now i have 2, one with the mag plate and one without .

good job tom w (mag plate conversion )


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Both of my 525's are like that with the drags, caught right many drum on one of em and it was smooth as silk on every fish. My 975CS Penn is gonna be the ticket tho, hopefully I'll get to try it out next weekend on a big red....been waaaaaay too long since I felt that pull.

Adam


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*OKAY!*

Sounds like they are just a little different to get used to. 975CS Penn? How about posting how you like it; especially if you land some big ones with it? I guess I should probably get rid of something before I buy another. Of course, there is something to say about having some extras. Like when I was down last time; I started at midnight and blew up 2 reels before I got to fish with the 3rd. Fix-em in the morning.  Pelican man.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Nice fish Larry! So far, from casting over grass I love the reel. Its a lil $$$, but I think its worth it. Put 17# Sufix Tri+ on it, set 2 of the 6 brakes on it, and it throws like a champ. The gears are slow, 4.5:1, but when that big girl is out there shakin her shoulders, it should be nice. I'll post up Monday night.


----------



## Tres Irby (Dec 15, 2002)

Larry and others, you should have received this with your reel, try one of the alternative drag setups 'til you get it where you want it. The one on the far right is how they come NIB


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Thanks Tres, I just found my scan of the drag variations and then saw you had beaten me to it!

Hows, things? Long time no see - BB


----------

